# Apple cider vinegar



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I make sparkling French styled cider. Or at least I try to... I "keeve" the juice.
I set up my keeve Saturday evening and I will be racking the keeved juice into the carboys tonight. The process removes nutrients from the juice, and it depends entirely on the natural yeasts.

I have never made vinegar, accidentally or intentionally but I downloaded instructions some time back.

I use store bought apple juice to combine with honey to make cyser. Making /drinking cyser is one of the more worthwhile things I've come across ...


----------



## arrowwood (Apr 11, 2012)

you need a bacterial culture to ferment the hard cider. it is called "mother-of-vinegar" and is in the acetobacter family. you can purchase it here - http://www.leeners.com/vinegar/how-to/vinegar-mother.shtml or you can grow your own if there are enough naturally occuring spores in the air in your area. you can also use RAW apple cider vinegar as a starter.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I make and sell honey vinegar. It is a two step fermentation process. First you must take, in your case cider, and ferment, using yeast, the sugars in it into alcohol. Then you do a secondary fermentation using acetibacters to convert the alcohol into acid.
This link is to an old extension bulletin on how to make honey vinegar…in your case, you should be able to use your cider in pretty much the same fashion.
http://archive.lib.msu.edu/DMC/Ag. Ext. 2007-Chelsie/PDF/e149.pdf
good luck


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Look in the health food section of your grocery store for Bragg vinegar, it has the mother in it so you can use it for a starter.


----------

